# MetroMitt



## bobnabq (Jun 20, 2011)

I saw this on a Time magazine website and thought it might interest some. 

The first link is to the article. The second link is to the home page of the MetroMitt, which apparently is free

and given out to passengers of the New York subway. (The idea being that companies would advertise on it)

*MetroMitt Is Company's Cure For New York City Subway Germs*

*MetroMitt LLC*


----------



## me_little_me (Jun 21, 2011)

Another example of the wishful thinking that we can somehow live forever because others' germs will not reach us. How did we survive years ago without products like this?


----------



## NY Penn (Jun 21, 2011)

I can just imagine how ridiculous someone would look wearing this




. Plus, the site mentioned coughing... this thing is not an air filter. It won't help.

Is it not just easier to eat healthy and regularly wash one's hands?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 21, 2011)

I agree about the futility of trying to make our world germ free. I sure do love reading about every new drug resistant strain that comes out of our perpetual ignorance though. When it comes to practical levels of prevention I like how they do it in Japan. The person who is infected with a cold puts a surgical type mask over their mouth and nose. Seems so obvious and so simple. Which is why you'll probably never see it catch on over here.


----------

